# Lilly`s preg/birth thread



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

OK right im starting a thread for my rescue cat Lilly, I dont know when she is due but iv had her 2 weeks now.. She has milk coming from her nipples, her babies were very active yesterday but not so much today.

Last night and this evening she has asked to go in my bedroom (keep the doors shut cause of the kittens) then she leaps on the bed and tries to get under pillows and duvet.. heres a picture i took about 10 minutes ago.

.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Bless her. By the look of the picture I think she will be a Mummy very soon.
Hope all goes well for her x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she is such a beautiful cat. i hope everything goes well for her. can't wait to see some photos of her gorgeous babies when she has them


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

wow she is huge and she is so gorgeous. I hope everything goes well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes lovely ,looks like its gona be soon, get the camera ready xx_


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

still hanging on! come on Lilly loo!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

come on we need baby photos soon.:thumbup:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

any news yet?


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Nope shes on my bed at the moment just chilling, babies have def slowed down, shes rock hard and soooooooooooo huge..


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Well lilly was desperate to get under the cupboards just now, i went out to the kitchen and she rang upstairs, rang around in the bedroom before sitting next to me on my bed, but breathing heavily..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_has anything happened yet, hope all is ok xxxxxx_


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh wow, she looks huge! I'm guessing 6 kittens...

How is she doing? Any news?


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

She`s still pregnant! she was digging under my duvet this morning, and shes gone off her food, even meat, she had about 2 mouth fulls then laid back down, when normally she would polish off the whole bowl and then start on the kittens bowl. shes on my bed at the moment but keeps getting up to move to change position..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i remember my very first litter, was frantic on the phone to my mentor asking for advise only to find my queen had her kittens on my bed. another phone call to ask if i could move the kittens into the nesting box....seems like only yesterday now and we still laugh about it but im happy to say i now know the signs and move her quicker into the nesting box.
anyway moral of this story is....i hope your girl doesnt have babies on your bed, it makes a right mess.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

She def wont be having them on my bed, unless im up here the door stays shut, as i think she prob would LOL.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

speak of the devil shes got thick pink mucus coming out


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Woo hoo :thumbup: Hope it goes smoothly :thumbup:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck hope it all goes ok, keep us updated xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

have to ask....was that on your bed lol.
cant wait to hear how it goes... hopefully it wont be a long night for you and mummy.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

yes it bloody was CC!! shes asleep though lol, will her waters break after the mucus plug?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Each kitten comes in it's own sack, sometimes the waters break sometimes they don't.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

BshLover84 said:


> yes it bloody was CC!! shes asleep though lol, will her waters break after the mucus plug?


i do hope her waters have already broken on your bed.:thumbup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

im sorry im laughing so much i cant reply to any posts.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

LOL no they havent broke yet, she has a towel under her now lol, shes going to sleep, Shes like "yeh mum, im pretty cool about all this" lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's so cruelly teasing of you CC! :thumb up: :thumb up:


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Her babies look very excited in her tummy, arguing whos gonna be first lol


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

contractions started


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck hope it all goes smoothly and safely!! :thumbup:


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

first one still not out, its feet first


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Hope it comes out safely soon. I have never helped a cat in labour sorry so dont know what to suggest. I take it u have vet number close to hand?!


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

shes slowly doing it, iv had feet one in labour before, just hope its ok when its out


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

she did it!!! just washing him/her off


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

BshLover84 said:


> she did it!!! just washing him/her off


Yay!! :thumbup: Hope the rest are all born safely!!


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

sibling has just arrived too, blimey!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Right hun I am off to bed. Hope the rest all come safely. I expect pics tomorrow. (Although I am off pet sitting/house sitting for the weekend so may not have access to the internet until monday night) xxxxx


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

okie dokes, at the moment we have 1 tabby girl and 1 caramel/cream boy, 3rd on way out, will post pics tomorrow,


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

that's great news. i think mine might have hers today too:thumbup:


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

So exciting! Can't wait to see the pictures :001_smile:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope you managed to get some sleep. Congratulations if
on the new arrivals. Pictures soon I hope


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

woot woot - exciting!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

so how many babies did she have. hope all went smoothly.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

she had 8, last one at 2.35am pics now uploaded on a new thread.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Eight  Wow - you're going to have your hands full! Off to look for the pictures


----------

